# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Indesit] ΠΛΥΝΤΗΡΙΟ ΡΟΥΧΩΝ INDESIT,ΛΑΣΤΙΧΟ

## gponiris

Καλησπερα.
Εκανα το λαθος και μπουκωσα το πλυντηριο με πετσετες πολλες κ το αποτελεσμα μετα απο μεγαλο ταρακουνητο κατα το στιψιμο ηταν να στραβωσει το λαστιχο του πλυντηριου.
Κατα την προσπαθεια μου να το ισιωσω ομως βγηκε μια ακρη του και κατοπιν ενα ελατηριο το οποιο συγκρατουσε το λαστιχο βγηκε εντελως.Δεν ηξερα πως να το βαλω παροτι παλεψα λιγο.
Παραθετω φωτο με το ελατηριο και το λαστιχο και ζητω απεγνωσμενα τη βοηθεια σας για την επανατοποθετηση του με οσο λεπτομερεστερο τροπο γινεται,γιατι δεν το κατεχω το αθλημα.
plintirio (3).jpgplintirio.jpgplintirio (2).jpg

----------


## Κυριακίδης

λάστιχο.JPG

Έχει 2 "αγκυλώσεις" όπως στον μαύρο κύκλο και επεκτείνονται σε όλο το λάστιχο γύρω γύρω . 
Αυτές οι αγκυλώσεις είναι διπλές ... δηλαδή αγκύλωση πίσω μέρους του λάστιχου που αγκυλώνει με τον κάδο .... 
και εμπρός μέρος αγκύλωσις που αγκυλώνει με το τελικό εμπρός τοίχωμα του πλαισίου καπάκι της πόρτας πρόσοψης.

Ξεκινάς να βάλεις πρώτα την πίσω αγκύλωση με τον κάδο ... στο σημείο που δείχνω με μαύρο κύκλο ... βάλε και τα 2 σου χέρια και δοκίμασε να το ανοίξεις το αγκύλωμα . (σημείωση πρώτα θα δεις κάτι τρύπες που έχει κάτω το λάστιχο πόρτας που είναι για να επιστρέφουν τα νερά που παγιδεύονται στο κάτω μέρος του λάστιχου να είναι αυτές οι τρύπες επίσης κάτω) για να είναι σωστή η τοποθέτηση του αλλιώς αν αυτές οι τρύπες βρεθούν π.χ. στο επάνω μέρος δεν θα επιστρέφουν τα παγιδευμένα νερά πίσω στον κάδο).

Όπως έχεις ανοίξει με τα δυο σου χέρια το αγκύλωμα πλησιάζεις το λάστιχο στο αγκύλωμα του κάδου (ξεκινώντας από το πάνω μέρος) και φροντίζεις βήμα - βήμα με τα δάκτυλα να καθίσει σε αυτό το πόσο καλά "κάθισε" δεν μπορείς να το δεις οπτικός αλλά το καταλαβαίνεις με την αφή των δακτύλων.

Αφού περάσεις την αγκύλωση σε όλην την περιφέρεια . πιάνεις την καλτσοδέτα που φαίνεται στην φωτογραφία (συρμάτινη) και με τα δάκτυλα ξεκινάς πάλι από πάνω και με βοηθό την αφή προσπαθείς να βάλεις αυτήν την καλτσοδέτα εξωτερικά της αγκύλωσης (έχει ανάλογο αυλάκι για την καλτσοδέτα) και πιέζεις να καθίσει καλά. και εδώ ο έλεγχος για το αν κάθισε καλά γίνεται πάλι με την αφή.
Καλό είναι να σε βοηθήσει και ένα άτομο ακόμα να κρατάει την αρχή της καλτσοδέτας από το πάνω μέρος όπου ξεκίνησες να την περνάς (να κράτα κόντρα) γιατί αν το κάνεις μόνος σου , θα βγαίνει από την άλλην μεριά.

Παρομοίως θα κάνεις και με την αγκύλωση στην πρόσοψη . και τελείωσες 

Στο τέλος να βεβαιωθείς ότι οι τρύπες στο λάστιχο βρίσκονται στο κάτω μέρος.

Ίσως έχει και συρμάτινη καλτσοδέτα (ίσια για την εξωτερική αγκύλωση / πρόσοψη) εδώ θα χρειαστείς ένα άτομο να κρατά κόντρα.

Για να αγκυλώσει ποιο εύκολα . βάλε στο εσωτερικό της αγκύλωσης λάδι φαγητού ή βαζελίνη και άλειψε το παντού (με χαρτί όχι πολύ )

Το σημείο που τσέκαρα με κύκλο και έχει ένα "αυτάκι" εξόγκωμα λογικά είναι το επάνω μέρος της τοποθέτησης του λάστιχου.

Όταν περάσεις όλο το αγκύλωμα στην πλευρά του κάδου πίσω μέρος ... για να περάσεις την καλτσοδέτα σαν επόμενο βήμα . σπρώξε όλο το λάστιχο να εισχωρήσει εντός του τυμπάνου του κάδου δίπλωμα προς τα πίσω . για να μην σε εμποδίζει να περάσεις την καλτσοδέτα εξωτερικά

Κάνε έλεγχο στα αμορτισέρ που στηρίζουν τον κάδο και στις σούστες που και αυτές στηρίζουν τον κάδο αν είναι στην θέση τους και δεν στραβοκάθεται ο κάδος (αμορτισέρ στο πάτωμα του σασί .... και οι σούστες στο πάνω μέρος του σασί)

----------

gponiris (29-08-13)

----------


## gponiris

Πρεπει να  βγαλω την προσοψη για ολη αυτη τη διαδικασια?Η μπορω να το κανω και ετσι?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να βγει η πρόσοψη (έχει μπελά να βγει η πρόσοψη ) εγώ το περνάω αβέρτα όπως έχει σε 5 λεπτά. Αυτοί που δεν ξέρουν το διαλύουν όλο με την πρόσοψη (όπως θα δεις στα διάφορα άλλα βίντεο παρακάτω) 

Όμως εγώ σου προτείνω να δεις ένα βίντεο , που μοιάζει αρκετά με αυτά που ήθελα να σου περιγράψω. 

Δες μόνο αυτούς τους χρόνους παρακάτω και μην επηρεάζεσαι από άλλες φάσεις που δείχνει εκτός χρόνων. Μόνο που εσύ θα προσπαθήσεις να ανοίξεις το επάνω καπάκι του πλυντηρίου (οροφή) και δεν θα βγάλεις την πρόσοψη (έχει διαφορές στο λάστιχο πόρτας και στην καλτσοδέτα ... αλλά δεν έχει σημασία , είναι σχεδόν η ίδια διαδικασία)

1) από 1:40 - 2:20 λεπτό 
2)       2:50 - 3:10 λεπτό
3)       3:40 - 4:50 λεπτό

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOrLIcgy81k

και εδώ παρόμοια περίπτωση .. αλλά και αυτός έβγαλε την πρόσοψη (τζάμπα τυραννιούνται όμως δες το και αυτό και θα μπεις στο νόημα )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhpBQTPmyNs

Έτσι ακριβώς το αλλάζει ένας επαγγελματίας χωρίς να βγάλει την πρόσοψη , όπως παρακάτω

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAf6yT1Noio

----------


## gponiris

Πετρο σε ευχαριστω πολυ.Με βοηθας αφανταστα.
Τα βιντεακια ειναι οτι πρεπει για να παρω μια ιδεα.
Το κακο ειναι οτι ο χωρος που εχω το πλυντηριο ειναι στενος οσο το φαρδος του και θα με δυσκολεψει πολυ για να βγαλω την οροφη .Θα προσπαθησω με την πρωτη ευκαιρια  οπως μου το περιγραφεις(χωρις καμια αφαιρεση πλαστικου)και θα ενημερωσω για τα ποσοστα επιτυχιας μου  :Wink:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Από όσα θυμάμαι τα Indesit δεν τα φτιάχνουν με αποσπώμενη πρόσοψη (το αν είναι αποσπώμενο το διακρίνεις κοιτάζοντας και τα πλαινά τοιχώματα δεξιά /αριστερά εκτός της πρόσοψης αν έχουν χώρισμα.

Ο Λόγος που σου είπα να βγάλεις το επάνω καπάκι είναι ότι πιθανόν να σε βοηθήσει να βλέπεις και από πάνω από το καπάκι που θα το έχεις αφαιρέσει , καλύτερα στην εργασία σου , στα Indesit συνήθως δεν έχουν τσιμεντόβαρο ογκώδη δίπλα στο λάστιχο και σε όλην την περιφέρεια του κύκλου , όπως στα άλλα βίντεο , αλλά είναι 2 κομμάτια χωριστά δεξιά και αριστερά, οπότε βλέποντας το από πάνω θα έχεις καλό πανόραμα να κάνεις την εργασία σου.
Το πλυντήριο μπορείς να το πλαγιάσεις σε τοίχο με προσοχή να μην γλυστρίσει από κάτω .... και θα υποχωρήσει ο κάδος αρκετά μακριά από την πρόσοψη και θα έχεις αρκετό πανόραμα και από την εμπρός όψη και από επάνω επίσης . Για να ελέγξεις καλύτερα αν μπήκε σωστά η καλτσοδέτα στο εξωτερικό αυλάκι που έχει πάνω στο λάστιχο και δεν έχει "καβαλήσει" η καλτσοδέτα εκτός αυλακίου σε κάποια σημεία.

Όταν το αλλάξεις το λάστιχο για 1η φορά ... στο επόμενο (γεροί να είμαστε) είμαι σίγουρος θα το αλλάξεις απευθείας , αφού θα έχεις κατανοήσει προηγουμένως πως μπαίνει.
Η όλη εργασία γίνεται εκτός ρεύματος.

----------


## gponiris

Πετρο καταρχην θα σε ευχαριστησω για ολες τις αναλυτικες πληροφοριες που μου εδωσες οι οποιες με βοηθησαν παρα πολυ!

Σημερα μπηκα στον πειρασμο να επιδιορθωσω το πλυντηριο.Ενα πραγμα θα σου πω...σκετη κολαση και μακρια απο ΙΝDESIT(εξηγω τους λογους πιο κατω)!
Παιζει να εκανα 3-4ωρες να το φτιαξω(κ αν φτιαχτηκε....) και αυτο επειδη η προσοψη στο εν λογω πλυντηριο ηταν κολημενη με τα πλαινα!!Και δεν εφτανε μονο αυτο...και το λαστιχο μπροστα ηταν κολλημενο στην προσοψη!!Νομιζω μπορεις να καταλαβεις τι  περασα....
Ανοιγωντας το καπακι απο πανω διαπιστωσα αυτο που ειπες κ φαινεται και στην φωτο.Το ενα ελατηριο ειχε βγει απο τη θεση του.Επισης ειχε βγει το μαυρο καλωδιακι που εχει κιτρινο αφρο τριγυρω του κ υποθεσω οτι πηγαινει στο καφε κουτακι μιας και ειχε σχετικη υποδοχη(επιβεβαιωσε οτι ειμαι σωστος)
PLINTIRIO (6).jpgPLINTIRIO (7).jpg
Για να περασω το λαστιχο και το ελατηριο αναγκαστικα να ξαπλωσω το πλυντηριο.Και φυσικα παρατηρησα οτι ειχε βγει και το λαστιχο απορροης..
PLINTIRIO (8).jpg
Τα εβαλα ολα αυτα στη θεση τους,αλλα δεν ειμαι απολυτα σιγουρος για το λαστιχο της πορτας και το ελατηριο καθως εφαγα τα χερια μου(γεμισα γρατσουνιες παντου) για να τα χωσω απο την πανω πλευρα και την κατω πλευρα του πλυντηριου προκειμενου να τεντωσω κτλ κτλ.
Αν πιστευεις οτι εχω κανει κανενα λαθος ή υπαρχει και τιποτα αλλο που θα πρεπει να τσεκαρω ειμαι ολος αυτια.

Απο βδομαδα και η δοκιμη...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Ενα πραγμα θα σου πω...σκετη κολαση και μακρια απο ΙΝDESIT


Είσαι τυχερός ! είναι από τα ποιο πανεύκολα πλυντήρια ! τα Indesit τα λατρεύω από κάθε άποψη (εκτός τα φτηνιάρικα) . 
Έχουν και κάποια πλεονεκτήματα σε σχέση με άλλα πλυντήρια (μάρκες που ακολουθούν τον δρόμο της "Μαφίας του χρήματος και του κερατά" )  όπως π.χ. εγκέφαλος (σε άλλες μάρκες όπου σου λένε πανάκριβο κόστος και ΟΤΙ ΠΡΟΓΓΡΑΜΑΤΙΖΕΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ! ) ή π.χ. για άλλα ανταλλακτικά όπου σου λένε αυτό ΠΑΕΙ ΚΟΜΠΛΕ ! ενώ η Indesit τα ανταλλακτικά τα δίνει αλλά και τα κατασκευάζει κομμάτι κομμάτι προς το καλύτερο συμφέρον του πελάτη.

Η Indesit είναι από τις ποιο "καθαρές " εταιρίες που υπάρχουν στον χώρο . Μου αρέσει ο πολύ απλός και περιποιημένος τρόπος των κατασκευών τους . αποφεύγουν τις υπερβολές που τυχόν μελλοντικά θα επιβαρύνουν τον πελάτη.




> Παιζει να εκανα 3-4ωρες να το φτιαξω(κ αν φτιαχτηκε....) και αυτο επειδη η προσοψη στο εν λογω πλυντηριο ηταν κολημενη με τα πλαινα!!


Τα μισά πλυντήρια δεν έχουν αποσπώμενη πρόσοψη . για το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο που δείχνεις στην φωτογραφία , καλώς έκαναν που είναι φιξ γιατί αν δεις την 1η φωτογραφία έχεις ήδη τεράστιο χώρο για να εργαστείς (και δεν έχει καν τσιμεντόβαρα στην περιοχή τοποθέτησης του λάστιχου πόρτας) . Εαν έβλεπες άλλες μάρκες δεν θα μπορούσες να βάλεις ούτε καν το δάκτυλο σου ανάμεσα στο λάστιχο και το τσιμεντόβαρο και μάλιστα με φιξ πρόσοψη!




> Και δεν εφτανε μονο αυτο...και το λαστιχο μπροστα ηταν κολλημενο στην προσοψη!!Νομιζω μπορεις να καταλαβεις τι περασα....


Δεν μου έχει τύχει ποτέ τέτοιο πράγμα ... συνήθως βάζουν συρμάτινη καλτσοδέτα στην πρόσοψη .. τι εννοείς κολλημένη? με κόλλα? 




> Ανοιγωντας το καπακι απο πανω διαπιστωσα αυτο που ειπες κ φαινεται και στην φωτο.Το ενα ελατηριο ειχε βγει απο τη θεση του.Επισης ειχε βγει το μαυρο καλωδιακι που εχει κιτρινο αφρο τριγυρω του κ υποθεσω οτι πηγαινει στο καφε κουτακι μιας και ειχε σχετικη υποδοχη(επιβεβαιωσε οτι ειμαι σωστος)


Ναι σωστά έπραξες ... το καφέ στρόγγυλο (κουτάκι ) είναι πιεσσοστάτης όπου κανονίζει το ύψος του νερού που θα πάρει το πλυντήριο όταν γεμίζει. Το μαύρο (σωληνάκι) με τα κίτρινα φελιζόλ επικοινωνεί με τα νερά του κάδου .. για να επικοινωνεί στην συνέχεια με τον πιεσσοστάτη ώστε να του παρέχει την πίεση (αέρα) σε αυτόν τον πιεσσοστάτη για να κόψει.




> Για να περασω το λαστιχο και το ελατηριο αναγκαστικα να ξαπλωσω το πλυντηριο.Και φυσικα παρατηρησα οτι ειχε βγει και το λαστιχο απορροης..


Συμβαίνουν αυτά ... όταν έχει "τρανταχτεί" το πλυντήριο κυρίως στο στίψιμο .
Βγαίνουν τα ελατήρια και τα λάστιχα .
Για το θέμα αυτό θα σου έλεγα ότι το πλυντήριο (επειδή είναι και από τα φθηνά μοντέλα)  και είναι "ελαφριά" . 
Αν τα υπερφορτώσεις με ρούχα π.χ. ο κατασκευαστής στην ταμπέλα αναφέρει τα κιλά φορτίου που μπορείς να βάλεις μέσα στον κάδο π.χ. 5 Kg φορτίο (εννοεί βρεγμένα ) στην πράξη οι περισσότεροι βάζουμε το διπλάσιο βάρος!

Εκτός αυτού πέρα από τα κιλά φορτίου ... να έχεις υπόψιν ότι ακόμα και με ελαφρύτερα φορτία από το κανονικό επηρεάζει ... π.χ. μόνο μια πετσέτα μεγάλη ή κουρτίνα ή ένα παντελόνι . γιατί όταν είναι λίγα τα ρούχα ... στο στίψιμο τα λίγα ρούχα "κολλάνε" στην εξωτερική περιφέρεια του τυμπάνου και ενισχύεται το τράνταγμα της φυγόκεντρου δύναμης.
Αν όμως τα ρούχα είναι μέτρια στο βάρος (όσο προτείνει ο κατασκευατής ακριβώς) τότε το βάρος μέσα στο τύμπανο από το φορτίο είναι σωστά διαμοιρασμένο και ισορροπεί καλύτερα ο κάδος στο στίψιμο.

Πρέπει να πατάει καλά κάτω στο δάπεδο το πλυντήριο και να είναι σωστά αλφαδιασμένο . με την παραμικρή ταλάντωση (από κακό αλφάδιασμα) μπορεί να ξεφύγει ποιο εύκολα.




> Τα εβαλα ολα αυτα στη θεση τους,αλλα δεν ειμαι απολυτα σιγουρος για το λαστιχο της πορτας και το ελατηριο


Για το λάστιχο πόρτας και όπως δείχνει η 1η φωτογραφία απλά κοίταξε όσο μπορείς αν η εξωτερική καλτσοδέτα που έβαλες (προς τον κάδο μέσα δηλαδή) είναι μέσα στο αυλάκι του λάστιχου πόρτας σε όλην την περιφέρεια.

Το ελατήριο δεν έχει ανάγκη δεν βγαίνει εύκολα .




> Αν πιστευεις οτι εχω κανει κανενα λαθος ή υπαρχει και τιποτα αλλο που θα πρεπει να τσεκαρω ειμαι ολος αυτια.


Μια χαρά είσαι . το δοκιμάζεις και περιστασιακά κοίταζε στο περιθώριο που έχει κάτω στο πάτωμα (με μια λάμπα φωτισμού) αν στάζουν νερά στο πάτωμα . αν δεν στάζει είσαι ωραίος ... και πες μου την διεύθυνση σου να σου στείλω πτυχίο/και άδεια άσκησης επαγγέλματος και λειτουργίας άξιου τεχνίτη οικιακών συσκευών!




> Απο βδομαδα και η δοκιμη...


Γιατί από βδομάδα? ... για να σιτέψει ? Γίνεται πιο τρυφερό και νόστιμο?

Αν παρόλα τα παραπάνω (σε δοκιμή με σωστό φορτίο ρούχων ) δεις και πάλι να τραντάζεται πολύ στο στίψιμο ... νομίζω θα πρέπει να αλλάξεις τα αμορτισέρ του , είναι 2 πόδια που στηρίζουν τον κάδο στο πάτωμα του σασί από κάτω.

----------


## gponiris

> Είσαι τυχερός ! είναι από τα ποιο πανεύκολα πλυντήρια ! τα Indesit τα λατρεύω από κάθε άποψη (εκτός τα φτηνιάρικα) . 
> Έχουν και κάποια πλεονεκτήματα σε σχέση με άλλα πλυντήρια (μάρκες που ακολουθούν τον δρόμο της "Μαφίας του χρήματος και του κερατά" )  όπως π.χ. εγκέφαλος (σε άλλες μάρκες όπου σου λένε πανάκριβο κόστος και ΟΤΙ ΠΡΟΓΓΡΑΜΑΤΙΖΕΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ! ) ή π.χ. για άλλα ανταλλακτικά όπου σου λένε αυτό ΠΑΕΙ ΚΟΜΠΛΕ ! ενώ η Indesit τα ανταλλακτικά τα δίνει αλλά και τα κατασκευάζει κομμάτι κομμάτι προς το καλύτερο συμφέρον του πελάτη.
> Η Indesit είναι από τις ποιο "καθαρές " εταιρίες που υπάρχουν στον χώρο . Μου αρέσει ο πολύ απλός και περιποιημένος τρόπος των κατασκευών τους . αποφεύγουν τις υπερβολές που τυχόν μελλοντικά θα επιβαρύνουν τον πελάτη.


Αν ειναι ετσι τοτε απλα υποκλινομαι στην indesit  :Biggrin:  
Αναιρω τις κακιες μου λογω της κουρασης που περασα σαν αρχαριος..(το καλο της υποθεσης ηταν οτι εβγαλα ραχιαιους μυς απο την πολυωρη σταση πραγμα που δεν πιστευα!!)





> Τα μισά πλυντήρια δεν έχουν αποσπώμενη πρόσοψη . για το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο που δείχνεις στην φωτογραφία , καλώς έκαναν που είναι φιξ γιατί αν δεις την 1η φωτογραφία έχεις ήδη τεράστιο χώρο για να εργαστείς (και δεν έχει καν τσιμεντόβαρα στην περιοχή τοποθέτησης του λάστιχου πόρτας) . Εαν έβλεπες άλλες μάρκες δεν θα μπορούσες να βάλεις ούτε καν το δάκτυλο σου ανάμεσα στο λάστιχο και το τσιμεντόβαρο και μάλιστα με φιξ πρόσοψη!


Τσιμεντοβαρα ειχε πανω και απλωνοταν σαν κουστουμι μπροστα απο τον καδο και μεχρι και κατω απο τον καδο.Δυστυχως δεν ειχα υπομονη να βγαλω φωτο να δουμε αν λεμε τα ιδια.Δημιουργησα ομως ενα μικρο κενο να βαλω τα δαχτυλα μου(το χερι δεν χωραγε) ξαπλωνοντας με κλιση προς τα πισω το πλυντηριο,οποτε ο καδος με τα τσιμεντοβαρα απομακρυνθηκε λιγο απο την προσοψη ενω παραλληλα κρατιοταν απο τα ελατηρια  :Tongue2: 






> Δεν μου έχει τύχει ποτέ τέτοιο πράγμα ... συνήθως βάζουν συρμάτινη καλτσοδέτα στην πρόσοψη .. τι εννοείς κολλημένη? με κόλλα?


Μαλλον με κολλα.Δεν μπορουσα να βρω καμια προεσοχη για καλτσοδετα(προσπαθησα με το χερι μην κανω καμια ζημια)και το λαστιχο ηταν ενα με την προσοψη.Δεν ξερω αν παιζει ρολο αλλα ιταλικο μοντελο ειναι το συγκεκριμενο






> Ναι σωστά έπραξες ... το καφέ στρόγγυλο (κουτάκι ) είναι πιεσσοστάτης όπου κανονίζει το ύψος του νερού που θα πάρει το πλυντήριο όταν γεμίζει. Το μαύρο (σωληνάκι) με τα κίτρινα φελιζόλ επικοινωνεί με τα νερά του κάδου .. για να επικοινωνεί στην συνέχεια με τον πιεσσοστάτη ώστε να του παρέχει την πίεση (αέρα) σε αυτόν τον πιεσσοστάτη για να κόψει.


Παλι καλα....επραξα οπως οι αρχαιοι...βαση μεγεθους και τρυπας  :Lol: 






> Για το λάστιχο πόρτας και όπως δείχνει η 1η φωτογραφία απλά κοίταξε όσο μπορείς αν η εξωτερική καλτσοδέτα που έβαλες (προς τον κάδο μέσα δηλαδή) είναι μέσα στο αυλάκι του λάστιχου πόρτας σε όλην την περιφέρεια.
> 
> Το ελατήριο δεν έχει ανάγκη δεν βγαίνει εύκολα .


Ειναι μεσα στο αυλακι απο τι καταλαβα με γνωμονα την αφη κατα το ημιση και οπτικα κατα το αλλο ημιση...Θα δειξει..αν εκτροχιαστει τιποτα στη δοκιμη... :Wink: 






> Αν παρόλα τα παραπάνω (σε δοκιμή με σωστό  φορτίο ρούχων ) δεις και πάλι να τραντάζεται πολύ στο στίψιμο ... νομίζω  θα πρέπει να αλλάξεις τα αμορτισέρ του , είναι 2 πόδια που στηρίζουν  τον κάδο στο πάτωμα του σασί από κάτω.


Τα αμορτισερ του οπως τα ειδα ειχαν λιπανση καλη και υποθετω οτι δεν θα εχω προβλημα...χτυπα ξυλο




> Μια χαρά είσαι . το δοκιμάζεις και περιστασιακά κοίταζε στο περιθώριο που έχει κάτω στο πάτωμα (με μια λάμπα φωτισμού) αν στάζουν νερά στο πάτωμα . αν δεν στάζει είσαι ωραίος ... και πες μου την διεύθυνση σου να σου στείλω πτυχίο/και άδεια άσκησης επαγγέλματος και λειτουργίας άξιου τεχνίτη οικιακών συσκευών!


Μην με καλοπιανεις γιατι θα ανοιξω μαγαζι σε λιγο  :Lol: 





> Γιατί από βδομάδα? ... για να σιτέψει ? Γίνεται πιο τρυφερό και νόστιμο?


Γιατι η δοκιμαστικη θα γινει με σωβρακα...το πολυ πολυ να μεινω τσιτσιδος αν παει κατι στραβα

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Τα αμορτισερ του οπως τα ειδα ειχαν λιπανση καλη και υποθετω οτι δεν θα εχω προβλημα


Καμία σχέση η λίπανση στα αμορτισέρ. Η λίπανση είναι για να μην φθείρεται. (και τυχόν τριξίματα /ήχοι αργότερα.

Κατά βάση τα αμορτισέρ κρίνονται από κάτι Νιούτον (μονάδες δύναμης) στο εσωτερικό τους , με τον καιρό αδυνατίζουν και δεν είναι τα ίδια . Είναι δύσκολο να το ελέγξεις και να το μετρήσεις αν είναι εντάξει (εκτός από την "ζωντανή" διαπίστωση όταν το βλέπουμε το πλυντήριο να χορεύει Χούλα - Χούπα στο στίψιμο)

----------


## gponiris

> Καμία σχέση η λίπανση στα αμορτισέρ. Η λίπανση είναι για να μην φθείρεται. (και τυχόν τριξίματα /ήχοι αργότερα.
> 
> Κατά βάση τα αμορτισέρ κρίνονται από κάτι Νιούτον (μονάδες δύναμης) στο εσωτερικό τους , με τον καιρό αδυνατίζουν και δεν είναι τα ίδια . Είναι δύσκολο να το ελέγξεις και να το μετρήσεις αν είναι εντάξει (εκτός από την "ζωντανή" διαπίστωση όταν το βλέπουμε το πλυντήριο να χορεύει Χούλα - Χούπα στο στίψιμο)



Μετα απο 7χρονια επιτυχημενης επεμβασης και καλης λειτουργιας του πλυντηριου,επανερχομαι με νεες ερωτησεις  :Smile: 
Παρατηρησα οτι τα ρουχα δεν βγαινουν ζεστα εδω και 1μηνα.Συνηθως επλενα στους 50 και το γυαλι μπροστα θερμαινοταν κατα την πλυση.Τωρα οχι πλεον... Τι να πρωτοεξετασω για βλαβη και με ποιο τροπο?

Εχω ανοιξει το καπακι απο πανω και ειμαι ετοιμος για νεες φωτο αν ζητηθουν!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Έχεις την ασφαλή ικανότητα να μετρήσεις την αντίσταση θέρμανσης νερού?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edjnMG-O5dw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SxBCBAQjpm4
Μπακαλίστικος τρόπος
https://www.electricalonline4u.com/2...ultimeter.html
σωστότερος τρόπος
https://greekelectrician.blogspot.co...blog-post.html
Αν βρεθεί η αντίσταση θέρμανσης νερού καλή , στο μήνυμα #7 στην 1η φωτογραφία που εικονίζει τον μηχανικό εγκέφαλο , δίπλα είναι ο θερμοστάτης επιλογής θερμοκρασίας επίσης μηχανικός με αισθητήρα σύρμα που φτάνει και αυτός κοντά και δίπλα στην αντίσταση.

----------

gponiris (24-07-20)

----------


## gponiris

Ευχαριστω καταρχην γιατι εχεις βοηθησει παρα πολυ!

εχω πολυμετρο και με το βιντεο που μου εδειξες θα το καταφερω ανετα.

(Να συμπληρωσω οτι τελικα το λαστιχο του καδου το εβγαλα ολοκληρο και δεν ηταν κολλημενο μπροστα οπως νομιζα παλιοτερα.
Απλα ειχε πιασει τοση σκονη που το μπροστινο συρματακι δεν φαινοταν ουτε για την πλακα.)

Πως μπορω να μαθω ποσο εχει η αντισταση (indesit w43) και τα αμορτισερ?κατι χοροπηδηματα τα κανει οποτε βλεπω να μην τα γλιτωνω

----------


## Κυριακίδης

https://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?...=1#49428_marka
https://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?...=1#54405_marka
Θα πας "εμφάνιση λεπτομερειών" (σε κάθε φωτογραφία ) και στην συνέχεια "μάρκες μοντέλα" , βρίσκεις το "Indesit" και τον κωδικό του μοντέλου σου , το "W43" σκέτο δεν βοηθάει.

----------

gponiris (24-07-20)

----------


## gponiris

> Αν βρεθεί η αντίσταση θέρμανσης νερού καλή , στο μήνυμα #7 στην 1η φωτογραφία που εικονίζει τον μηχανικό εγκέφαλο , δίπλα είναι ο θερμοστάτης επιλογής θερμοκρασίας επίσης μηχανικός με αισθητήρα σύρμα που φτάνει και αυτός κοντά και δίπλα στην αντίσταση.


H αντισταση ειναι λειτουργική τελικα.Μετρησα με Ω σε πολυμετρο και εβγαλε 32.Και μιας και μπηκα στη διαδικασια την εβγαλα και την βουτηξα σε ξυδι και περιμενω να καθαρισουν τα αλατα.

IMG_20200724_191228.jpgIMG_20200724_191511.jpg

Πως μπορω να μετρησω την καλη λειτουργια του θερμοσταση (επιλογεας θερμοκρασιας) ωστε να ειμαι 100% σιγουρος οτι εχει προβλημα?
Το συρμα του θερμοστατη ειναι αυτο που εχω κυκλωσει υποθετω και το αφαιρεσα τραβωντας το  προς τα εξω με τσιμπιδα.

IMG_20200724_184241a.jpg


Τα αμορτισερ τα βλεπω χαλια μαυρα.Εχουν πεταξει κατι σαν γρασσο.Εχουμε κανενα λινκ με βιντεο να το παλεψω να τα βγαλω?

IMG_20200724_175010.jpg

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ο θερμοστάτης θεώρησε ότι έχει 3 επαφές και η μία από αυτές τις επαφές είναι Common (Γενική/ δεν θυμάμαι ποια είναι η γενική , αυτή θα έχει κάποια νούμερα 1 - 2 - 4 κτλ) 
https://www.eaparts.gr/part.aspx?par...19#prettyPhoto

π.χ. στο βίντεο παρακάτω έχει "γενική " την C επαφή , και όταν το C-1 έχει συνέχεια , τότε στο C-2 δεν έχει συνέχεια (Εναλλάξ δηλαδή)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32867597706.html
Όταν τον θερμοστάτη τον έχεις στρίψει τέρμα αριστερά (δήθεν υποτίθεται θερμοκρασία 0C) τότε π.χ. θα δείχνει συνέχεια η 4 με την 1 επαφή (ενώ αν θεωρήσουμε το 4 ως "γενικό" , τότε οι επαφές 4 με την 2 δεν θα έχει συνέχεια (εναλλάξ είπαμε)

Αυτό που σε ενδιαφέρει είναι να γυρίσεις τον θερμοστάτη από την επιλογή 0C προς τα δεξιά (υποτίθεται 50C) *και αυτήν την επαφή θα εξετάσεις ,*αν δηλαδή θερμαίνοντας προσεκτικά όχι υπερβολικά αλλά ήπια και τμηματικά το άκρο του αισθητήριου αν διακόπτει και επανέρχεται. (δώσε αρκετούς χρόνους μεταξύ των διαστημάτων εξέτασης οn - off)

Βάλε κροκοδειλάκια στο πολύμετρο για να είναι σταθερά πιασμένες οι επαφές πάνω στον θερμοστάτη , και με υπομονή θα το καταλάβεις . Προσημείωσε τα χρώματα στα καλώδια των επαφών μην τα μπερδέψεις και ψάχνουμε για μάστορα αργότερα  :Lol:

----------

gponiris (25-07-20)

----------

